# fische beizen



## lorn (9. April 2009)

hallo. ich habe ma ne dumme frage : muss man, nachdem man fischfilets gebeizt hat, diese noch braten/räuchern oder kann man sie dann roh essen?

mfg


----------



## Angelreiner (9. April 2009)

*AW: fische beizen*

Wenn Du Fische beizt, wie z. B. Forellen z. B. mit einer Salz-Zucker-Pfeffer-Dill-Mischung, dann werden die Fische durch die Beizmittel, in diesem Falle Salz-Zucker, kalt gegart. Die Fische sind somit verzehrfertig.

Beizen ist auch z. B. das Einlegen der rohen Fische in Essigsud, oder Kokosmilch usw..

Selbstverständlich kann man auf diese Art behandelten Fische auch noch zusätzlich räuchern und so. Die Gewürze schmecken dann allerdings stärker heraus. Ich würde es aber nicht tun


----------



## lorn (12. April 2009)

*AW: fische beizen*

und noch ne dumme frage^^: kann man nur salmoniden beizen, oder auch andere fische?


----------



## MarioDD (12. April 2009)

*AW: fische beizen*



lorn schrieb:


> und noch ne dumme frage^^: kann man nur salmoniden beizen, oder auch andere fische?


 
prinzipiell kannst du jeden Fisch nehmen. Man nimmt nur gerne Salmoniden, da diese relativ Grätenarm sind bzw. sich die Gräten sehr leicht entfernen lassen. Zudem sind Salmoniden auf Grund von Zuchtteichen immer verfügbar.
Selbstverständlich kannst du auch Hering, oder Seelachs (Pollack)und auch andere Dorschartige sowie Plattfische nehmen.
Willst du den gebeizten Fischen eine Rauchnote "verpassen" nimmst du das hier.
Du braucht keinen Räucherofen oder ähnliches. Nimm einfach diesen flüssigen Rauch.
Heringe gehen übrigens auch. Wenn du mal Schwedenhappen machen willst, nimmst du dies .


----------



## Inselfischer (13. April 2009)

*AW: fische beizen*

Probiers mal mit Makrele! Ist superlecker!!!#6


----------

